# GrubHub: Getting same order (with no tip) immedaitely after rejecting.



## Jab-Punch (Apr 2, 2019)

I cancelled an order tonight for a two mile drive to Burger King that would only pay $3.65. Ten seconds later, the cowbell rings and its the same exact order! I couldn't risk losing a chance for GH contribution or losing my Pro status, so I had to accept the order. I delivered to the lady, and she did not leave any tip whatsoever while giving a careless smile. I ought to have told her "Thanks for wasting all my gas money to give you your stupid junk food." Anyway, getting a repetitive offer from the app without acknowledging my reason to reject it is unacceptable. I should not be threatened to get my rating twice as reduced just because I won't take one offer. Is there any way I can report this injustice to Grubhub aside from the help center?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Wow, do not stop until you have righted all.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't see what's wrong with mentioning to the customer that you did not see a tip and you want to see if it was a mistake


----------



## Jab-Punch (Apr 2, 2019)

I did ask her, "No tip?" And she replied, "No" and then just closed the door with that smirk.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Customers don't care. They just want their food. If they tip, the food starts getting expensive. Expensive enough that they could just go get it themselves. But that is not as convenient as having the food brought to them with no effort at all, so they simply don't tip.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Jab-Punch said:


> Is there any way I can report this injustice to Grubhub aside from the help center?


Ha ha, report it to GrubHub. That's rich. Do you seriously believe that they don't do that on purpose? It's not a bug; it's what we in the software business call WAD (working as designed). I have no doubt that their ping algorithm is designed to avoid paying the guarantee.

Yesterday, a 5:00-7:00 block opened up around 5:15 so I picked it up. As soon as I went online, I immediately got a ping. I took it because I wasn't sure how busy it was going to be and wanted to make sure that I got the guarantee if it was dead. Taco Bell pickup about 6 miles away in rush hour traffic. Not a great pickup, but as long as I'm getting the guarantee who cares? I start toward TB, and I get another ping, so I find a place to pull over and accept it. On my way to TB, I got two more pings. So by the time I made it to my first pickup, I had four orders stacked up to deliver. Okay, sucks to be the last guy on that list, but whatever. I start toward the customer, and I get _another_ ping. This time I was on a stretch of road with pretty heavy traffic where there was no place to safely pull over, and the ping timed out before I could address it. Rats, there goes my guarantee. Since I wasn't going to get the guarantee at this point, I decided to clear out some of the orders on the stack that I couldn't get to in a timely manner. They all paid about the same, so I kept the order that was closest to my dropoff location and cancelled the other two. I figured at the rate that I was getting pings, by the time I delivered the second order I would have more lined up. Well, I got to my dropoff location and found that while I was en route the order that I had decided to keep had been cancelled, so now I had no orders at all on the stack. I didn't get another ping the rest of the block. So for an hour and 45 minutes, I ended up with one delivery for about $10 total and no guarantee. Frustrating shift.

I assume that as soon as I missed a ping and was no longer due a guarantee for the block, GrubHub's ping algorithm stopped sending pings to me and started rapid firing them at the next ant on the list that was still due a guarantee. I'm guessing it does this until nobody is due a guarantee.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Ha ha, report it to GrubHub. That's rich. Do you seriously believe that they don't do that on purpose? It's not a bug; it's what we in the software business call WAD (working as designed). I have no doubt that their ping algorithm is designed to avoid paying the guarantee.
> 
> Yesterday, a 5:00-7:00 block opened up around 5:15 so I picked it up. As soon as I went online, I immediately got a ping. I took it because I wasn't sure how busy it was going to be and wanted to make sure that I got the guarantee if it was dead. Taco Bell pickup about 6 miles away in rush hour traffic. Not a great pickup, but as long as I'm getting the guarantee who cares? I start toward TB, and I get another ping, so I find a place to pull over and accept it. On my way to TB, I got two more pings. So by the time I made it to my first pickup, I had four orders stacked up to deliver. Okay, sucks to be the last guy on that list, but whatever. I start toward the customer, and I get _another_ ping. This time I was on a stretch of road with pretty heavy traffic where there was no place to safely pull over, and the ping timed out before I could address it. Rats, there goes my guarantee. Since I wasn't going to get the guarantee at this point, I decided to clear out some of the orders on the stack that I couldn't get to in a timely manner. They all paid about the same, so I kept the order that was closest to my dropoff location and cancelled the other two. I figured at the rate that I was getting pings, by the time I delivered the second order I would have more lined up. Well, I got to my dropoff location and found that while I was en route the order that I had decided to keep had been cancelled, so now I had no orders at all on the stack. I didn't get another ping the rest of the block. So for an hour and 45 minutes, I ended up with one delivery for about $10 total and no guarantee. Frustrating shift.
> 
> I assume that as soon as I missed a ping and was no longer due a guarantee for the block, GrubHub's ping algorithm stopped sending pings to me and started rapid firing them at the next ant on the list that was still due a guarantee. I'm guessing it does this until nobody is due a guarantee.


wow didnt know they stacked that deep



Jab-Punch said:


> I did ask her, "No tip?" And she replied, "No" and then just closed the door with that smirk.


oh well you tried


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't play GH's premier, pro, or guarantee game. Stupid mind game that keeps my mind on the edge and stresses me out.

I do *what's* *best for me* for that delivery. I reject any pick up that is too far, in bad area, in bad restaurant, no parking, no tip, too little pay, and make me wait too long. If I get to the restaurant and they haven't enter the order, I reject and move on. If I get to the restaurant they tell me two minutes wait and I've waited five, I cancel and black list that restaurant forever.

Yup, it's short sighted, but so are the all the share-ride jobs and companies. Most of the share-ride companies looses money left and right, so when this share-ride wave is dried up, we'll all have to find something else to do.

I don't talk about "block", I use ping time instead. More reliable than measuring my time spent on the road than "block"

For last week,
Tuesday, first pick up was 5:08 and last picked up was 7:32
Wednesday, first pick up was 5:00 and last pick up was 6:34
Thursday, first pick up was 4:48 and last pick up was 8:00


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> I don't play GH's premier, pro, or guarantee game. Stupid mind games that keep my on the edge and stress me out.


I am beginning to agree. When I start with a new app, I usually accept every ping that they throw at me (no matter how ridiculous) for the first week or two to establish a baseline. Then I start to weed out the stuff that is unprofitable. My first week with Uber Eats, I think my acceptance rate was around 95% and I grossed about $9/hour. The last week that I did it, my acceptance rate was under 50% and I grossed about $12/hour.

That methodology simply is not workable with GrubHub, though. I was trying to accept every ping, and my acceptance rate was still only about 60% just because of the pings that I got while I was driving somewhere and couldn't pull over to accept. And then they'll hit you with five pings in 15 minutes so that if you accept them all it's going to be an hour and half before you can get to the last pickup. I finally scrapped my methodology yesterday and decided to only take the pings that make sense. As soon as I started doing that, I stopped getting pings altogether. That might just be coincidence, though. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Not to worry, the purge is coming.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I was trying to accept every ping, and my acceptance rate was still only about 60% just because of the pings that I got while I was driving somewhere and couldn't pull over to accept.


Turn off "accepting offer" while you know you can't accept offers.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Ha ha, report it to GrubHub. That's rich. Do you seriously believe that they don't do that on purpose? It's not a bug; it's what we in the software business call WAD (working as designed). I have no doubt that their ping algorithm is designed to avoid paying the guarantee.
> 
> Yesterday, a 5:00-7:00 block opened up around 5:15 so I picked it up. As soon as I went online, I immediately got a ping. I took it because I wasn't sure how busy it was going to be and wanted to make sure that I got the guarantee if it was dead. Taco Bell pickup about 6 miles away in rush hour traffic. Not a great pickup, but as long as I'm getting the guarantee who cares? I start toward TB, and I get another ping, so I find a place to pull over and accept it. On my way to TB, I got two more pings. So by the time I made it to my first pickup, I had four orders stacked up to deliver. Okay, sucks to be the last guy on that list, but whatever. I start toward the customer, and I get _another_ ping. This time I was on a stretch of road with pretty heavy traffic where there was no place to safely pull over, and the ping timed out before I could address it. Rats, there goes my guarantee. Since I wasn't going to get the guarantee at this point, I decided to clear out some of the orders on the stack that I couldn't get to in a timely manner. They all paid about the same, so I kept the order that was closest to my dropoff location and cancelled the other two. I figured at the rate that I was getting pings, by the time I delivered the second order I would have more lined up. Well, I got to my dropoff location and found that while I was en route the order that I had decided to keep had been cancelled, so now I had no orders at all on the stack. I didn't get another ping the rest of the block. So for an hour and 45 minutes, I ended up with one delivery for about $10 total and no guarantee. Frustrating shift.
> 
> I assume that as soon as I missed a ping and was no longer due a guarantee for the block, GrubHub's ping algorithm stopped sending pings to me and started rapid firing them at the next ant on the list that was still due a guarantee. I'm guessing it does this until nobody is due a guarantee.


A month ago I complained that a TB was not sealing the bags I was delivering.....I just received a reply couple days ago. TWO WEEKS AFTER MY DEACTIVATION!!!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Turn off "accepting offer" while you know you can't accept offers.


At the time, I didn't know that you could do that while you were on a delivery.

I assume that if you do that while on block, then you lose the block guarantee.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> then you lose the block guarantee.


Have you ever used the block guarantee supplement?

I have never ever used it even once, so I stop stressing myself over it and treat it as it never existed.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Have you ever used the block guarantee supplement?


A couple times. The first day that I drove, I picked up a two-hour block and only got one ping for about $7 during the two hours. (Actually, I got two pings but the first ping got cancelled by the restaurant.) GH kicked in $23 to meet the guarantee. Would have been a dud shift if not for that. The other time I was close to the minimum anyway, so the GH contribution was negligible.

I just want to know how it works so that I can use that information to make decisions. So far, for me at least, it seems like there are days when it makes sense to protect the guarantee and days when it doesn't. Yesterday was a day when protecting the guarantee hurt me more than it helped me. Chasing the Pro/Premier status looks to be a fool's errand.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> A couple times. The first day that I drove, I picked up a two-hour block and only got one ping for about $7 during the two hours. (Actually, I got two pings but the first ping got cancelled by the restaurant.) GH kicked in $23 to meet the guarantee. Would have been a dud shift if not for that. The other time I was close to the minimum anyway, so the GH contribution was negligible.
> 
> I just want to know how it works so that I can use that information to make decisions. So far, for me at least, it seems like there are days when it makes sense to protect the guarantee and days when it doesn't. Yesterday was a day when protecting the guarantee hurt me more than it helped me. Chasing the Pro/Premier status looks to be a fool's errand.


Part of the game for all of the gig companies is to NOT tell drivers how it works. Its working pretty well for them at the moment.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> I don't see what's wrong with mentioning to the customer that you did not see a tip and you want to see if it was a mistake


Yeah there no problem as long as Grubhub don't find out you said that.Once they hear that you are deactivated.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Jab-Punch said:


> I should not be threatened to get my rating twice as reduced just because I won't take one offer.


Well exactly you should since that's what you agreed to when you choose to do the paid blocks. If you don't want to be locked in to maintaining the basic requirements to have access to blocks then don't opt in when they're released each week.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I had it happen for the first time today. First ping of the day, $5 TB order 15 miles away. 30 seconds later, $4.50 TB order from the same TB. Hit "too far away" with both rejections Checked later in my pay summary and only one decline was listed. My only delivery in that 1.5hr block was a $20 Red Lobster delivery so I was over the minimum anyway. ($11/HR in my market.)


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

All of these gigs are dirty in their own way. GH tries to take advantage of drivers by trying to make them slaves to status/hourly guarantee. Its dirty how you get to pick blocks based on acceptance rate.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't pay GH's game, I accepted this one because I wanted to see how far GH wanted to send me. I rejected it right after I took these screen shots.


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> All of these gigs are dirty in their own way. GH tries to take advantage of drivers by trying to make them slaves to status/hourly guarantee. Its dirty how you get to pick blocks based on acceptance rate.


Trying to assign "status" to this job is, in my mind, utterly ridiculous. We're delivering food to people ... literally, pizza and chinese food. These companies act like we have organs on dry ice and if we don't get it there within 15 minutes, someone's going to die. Its not that serious, for real.



Jab-Punch said:


> I did ask her, "No tip?" And she replied, "No" and then just closed the door with that smirk.


As crappy as it may seem, people are not required to tip. Try driving for UberEATS. NO ONE TIPS! Maybe 1 out of every 6 deliveries will tip you, and if they do, you don't even know about it until an hour after you've made the drop.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

uberboy thats why I haven't ran GH.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> All of these gigs are dirty in their own way. GH tries to take advantage of drivers by trying to make them slaves to status/hourly guarantee. Its dirty how you get to pick blocks based on acceptance rate.


It's also bogus how they don't pay a cancellation fee. I took a long Delivery the other day by mistake and halfway there. Cancelled. 5 miles up and 5 back for nothing, through no fault of my own.



amazinghl said:


> I don't pay GH's game, I accepted this one because I wanted to see how far GH wanted to send me. I rejected it right after I took these screen shots.
> 
> View attachment 310795
> 
> ...


Wow. That's weird. My whole area here in Provo is only 20 x 7 miles.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> It's also bogus how they don't pay a cancellation fee. I took a long Delivery the other day by mistake and halfway there. Cancelled. 5 miles up and 5 back for nothing, through no fault of my own.


Yea DD is the only one that pays half on cancellations. PM pays $.50 or some BS



smithers54 said:


> uberboy thats why I haven't ran GH.


I rarely do GH and when I do it's always off schedule.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea DD is the only one that pays half on cancellations. PM pays $.50 or some BS
> 
> 
> I rarely do GH and when I do it's always off schedule.


I've got a $3 cancellation fee from UE a few times, but I had to call support and argue with them.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> It's also bogus how they don't pay a cancellation fee. I took a long Delivery the other day by mistake and halfway there. Cancelled. 5 miles up and 5 back for nothing, through no fault of my own.
> 
> 
> Wow. That's weird. My whole area here in Provo is only 20 x 7 miles.


It'll take around 2 hours to travel between the furthest two points.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> At the time, I didn't know that you could do that while you were on a delivery.
> 
> I assume that if you do that while on block, then you lose the block guarantee.





amazinghl said:


> Have you ever used the block guarantee supplement?
> 
> I have never ever used it even once, so I stop stressing myself over it and treat it as it never existed.


When I'm on a block and I turn off "Accepting Offers" I get a message in a couple minutes of "Toggle On Accepting offers Or you'll lose scheduled blocks"

Don't you?

PS: if they sent me 5 deliveries, I'd accept them all and do them in descending order based on the tips. GH penalizes you for refusing offers, not for being late/ delivering cold food. Screw 'em if they can't figure out how to program their app. I've never had more than 2 stacked at a time.


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> When I'm on a block and I turn off "Accepting Offers" I get a message in a couple minutes of "Toggle On Accepting offers Or you'll lose scheduled blocks"
> 
> Don't you?


I got that message yesterday for the first time. I was scheduled to start my block at 3:30pm. I left work and went down to the garage to my car a little later than I expected and it was 3:34(ish) and it said if I didn't turn my status to 'available' by 3:40pm, I would lose my block. I said out loud to no one, in the moment, 'Chill...I'm here.'


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> When I'm on a block and I turn off "Accepting Offers" I get a message in a couple minutes of "Toggle On Accepting offers Or you'll lose scheduled blocks"


I know I have signed up from 4:30 to 7:00 and then 7:00 to 9:30 and only work until 8:15-30ish then set my phone to unavailable because the offers were crap and my attendance rate is still 100%.

I also don't care about rating so I usually just leave it on until I don't want to drive anymore.

I accepted 4 orders and rejected 12 last evening. The 12 were either 8 miles away or pay $5 or less and some where both, aka not worth the drive. I drove 45 miles last night, though still driving less miles and working less hours than I would have getting the same $$$ from UE.


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Still driving less miles and working less hours than I would have getting the same $$$ from UE.


This is so true!


----------

